# Poor network performance - KVM Guest



## g3ralt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

I'm facing a really annoying problem on Proxmox VE (Debian Jessie host). I have several VM - FreeBSD and Linux. On Linux based VMs network performance is good (90MB/s download) , on FreeBSD (latest 10.2 release, virtio) it's only ~10MB/s. So I'm assuming that the problem is on FreeBSD VM.

I've tried:

- disabling LRO and TSO support,
- TX checksum offload - on hypervisor and guest

sysctl.conf is default

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redriver (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you use benchmarks/iperf3 to evaluate the network performance?
Did you check the CPU usage on Linux and FreeBSD VM? You can use `top -SHzP` to check it.

By the way, on Ubuntu, LRO is disabled default, but GRO is enabled. What is about Debian? Does it enable GRO?


----------



## Lucas008 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

I've got exactly the same issue. I am using Proxmox 4  as a host. Two FresBSD guests have low network performance around 1,5MB/s when downloading a file. I have created two separated machines on Debian and Centos with the same settings and i am able to download the same file with download speed ~45MB/s 

Now i am googling for similar issues however any recommendation is welcome.


----------



## ASX (Dec 22, 2016)

Have a look at this Thread 57850


----------

